# Does Magic Jack work in Dubai???



## saima1215

Hey everyone. I was wondering if Magic Jack worked here in Dubai. I've read on some forums that it is blocked in UAE. However, some people did mention that there is a way to unblock it. I have all my family in NY and it gets quite expensive to make calls on a regular basis. I currently have DU internet service. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810

I've never heard of Magic Jack, but you could try using Skype. I use it to chat with my friends/family in the States.


----------



## stewart

What is magic jack?


----------



## saima1215

stewart said:


> What is magic jack?


Stewart - Magic Jack is a phone jack that you connect to your computer. It's $20 for the whole year and you can make unlimited called to the U.S. or Canada. They sell it in the states at Best Buy, Radio Shack, and etc. The cost of the device covers one full year of service. You can connect your cordless phone to it and call from anywhere in the world. You number will remain the same. I have one that I always use whenever I travel. It doesn't work in Dubai though.


----------



## saima1215

pamela0810 said:


> I've never heard of Magic Jack, but you could try using Skype. I use it to chat with my friends/family in the States.


I use Skype but sometimes you just wanna pick up the phone and make a normal phone call. You know what I mean? Magic Jack works just like an ordinary home phone.


----------



## stewart

saima1215 said:


> Stewart - Magic Jack is a phone jack that you connect to your computer. It's $20 for the whole year and you can make unlimited called to the U.S. or Canada. They sell it in the states at Best Buy, Radio Shack, and etc. The cost of the device covers one full year of service. You can connect your cordless phone to it and call from anywhere in the world. You number will remain the same. I have one that I always use whenever I travel. It doesn't work in Dubai though.


Thanks for that, sounds like a great litle device


----------



## pamela0810

saima1215 said:


> Stewart - Magic Jack is a phone jack that you connect to your computer. It's $20 for the whole year and you can make unlimited called to the U.S. or Canada. They sell it in the states at Best Buy, Radio Shack, and etc. The cost of the device covers one full year of service. You can connect your cordless phone to it and call from anywhere in the world. You number will remain the same. I have one that I always use whenever I travel. It doesn't work in Dubai though.


Sounds like a great device to have, but seeing how things work out here with Etisalat and Du, doubt this will every be allowed here in this lifetime. Using Magic Jack would mean that our network providers make less money! Wish I had Magic Jack too!!


----------



## The Hero

Yes, with a VPN. Actually, nothing is restricted if you use one. Just Google the term and you'll figure it out.

In another post you asked about TV stations from "back home", Google slingbox and also check the threads on this forum as there might be information here as well.

Good luck!


----------



## AlMujtahid

Hello All,

I don't know if anyone found a solution to this. I called Magic Jack to ask them and I explained the situation in Dubai and the UAE in general. woman I spoke with seemed to get the issue. According to the Magic Jack rep, they have a work around that they will provide you with. I have not yet tested it, but am picking one up today and sending it home to see if it works. I am setting one up in Jordan and one in Dubai if it works. 

If any of you has heard anything or had experience in this area, please let me know.

I also looked into setting Vonage up there, but it didn't work. I looked online, and there seems to be a fix/workaround but I cannot tell what is legitimate and what is not.

Thank you for any input and I will keep you posted as to what, if anything, works.


----------



## bigbang70

Not in UAE just US and Canada


----------



## chay14ph

It would be interested if this magic jack is really working here as i have family in the US .it is really expensive to call from mobile phone.


----------



## saima1215

Any updates on this? I really want to start using my magic jack!



AlMujtahid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I don't know if anyone found a solution to this. I called Magic Jack to ask them and I explained the situation in Dubai and the UAE in general. woman I spoke with seemed to get the issue. According to the Magic Jack rep, they have a work around that they will provide you with. I have not yet tested it, but am picking one up today and sending it home to see if it works. I am setting one up in Jordan and one in Dubai if it works.
> 
> If any of you has heard anything or had experience in this area, please let me know.
> 
> I also looked into setting Vonage up there, but it didn't work. I looked online, and there seems to be a fix/workaround but I cannot tell what is legitimate and what is not.
> 
> Thank you for any input and I will keep you posted as to what, if anything, works.


----------



## Jynxgirl

My understanding is it doesnt work.


----------



## Elphaba

Note that VOIP systems are not licenced in the UAE.

VPNs are a legal grey area and are not to be discussed on the UAE forums. They are a way to circumvent the government providers and the country's blocks so can be seen as breaking the law.

-


----------



## SuryC

To OP, I have a magic jack and use it here in the UAE, but the only way to use it is you have to get a VPN in order to use it. No other way around it.


----------



## pkahn

Elphaba said:


> Note that VOIP systems are not licenced in the UAE.
> 
> VPNs are a legal grey area and are not to be discussed on the UAE forums. They are a way to circumvent the government providers and the country's blocks so can be seen as breaking the law.
> 
> -


Hi, Thanks for explaining this grey area. Looks like I'll have to start using Skype or find another way to call the US.


----------



## BritishGuy

*Does anyone have a 'MagicJack'?*

Long shot, but wanted to know if anyone has or uses a 'MagicJack'. The US folks on here maybe a little more familiar with the product. It's a device that you plug into your USB port on your computer, plug in a US phone (US JACK) and make free phonecalls back to the US. Or (like I do) get a US phone card (in internet one) and use it to call back to the UK for pennies - and just bypass all the expensive charges the big 'E' charges. 

I have one problem though. On a recent trip back to the US, I picked up a MagicJack, but I didn't pick up a US phone (a phone with a US jack). Now I'm having major problems finding a regular 'cheapo' phone with a US Jack (not a UAE/UK one). Can anyone tell me where I can find a US phone here in the UAE or a 'converter'. I've found many US to UK/UAE converters, but none the other way around. 

I hope it's not too confusing and I hope I've explained myself properly.


----------



## HamishUK

There was another thread about this a while back about Magic Jacks, maybe it will answer your question:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/49863-does-magic-jack-work-dubai.html

Hamish


----------



## BritishGuy

OK, I have a MagicJack, also have a VPN (always makes me smile as it sounds like VPL .... ahhhhh - my mind, my mind). 

Anyway - I need a US phone now (a phone with a US Jack) - I didn't buy one in the US and don't know where to get one here in Dubai. I've looked all over. Please help me with where I can pick one up. Thanks.

Also for folks on here that are a little paranoid using this device. It's no different than using SKYPE in the UAE. Same principle. So if you you're ok with using SKYPE in the UAE, then please, you're also totally alright with using MagicJack (even if you don't know it!)


----------



## pannyzero

I have MagicJack but does not have a chance to try it in Dubai yet.
MagicJack will work fine if you have
1. Good computer or laptop
2. High speed internet
3. Compatible telephone
4. VPN (for some places)

The cool thing about MagicJack is.. it's giving you a homephone number in the US/Canada which allow your friends/family call you for free or cheap rate.

For telephone cable, you may want to look at ebay or Amazon.


----------



## BritishGuy

I don't want to deal with the shipping and all that with eBay and Amazon. I don't mind paying a few pence more, but just want to pick one up local. So..... if anyone even has a used one laying about I don't mind paying top $$$ for it LOL! (A US Phone that is)


----------



## pannyzero

How about try to pose it at Dubizzle?


----------



## ccr

BritishGuy said:


> ...Can anyone tell me where I can find a US phone here in the UAE or a 'converter'...


If I understand you correctly...

Don't you just need a US-end-&-UK-end telephone cable to use if your phone has the UK-end plug ?

I have tons of telephone cables (from 15 years of living overseas) so if you PM me exactly what you need (as far as cables), I might have something for you.

Have a couple of US phones laying around as well, just have to search the boxes since containers just arrived.


----------



## canesfan4life

I was about to create a post asking if anyone has successfully used the MagicJack or Vonage in Dubai. I am moving to Dubai at the end of this month and have been a Vonage subscriber for a number of years, even used to take it when I traveled abroad but realize there are issues using VOIP devices or software in the UAE. After doing much investigation on-line and not wanting to have to run my PC 24/7 I think the option of a VPN router might be the answer. As to not make this any longer if anyone has any information on using these two great options PM me and I will send you my personal email address and we can continue this conversation.

BritishGuy as I stated earlier I will be moving over at the end of the month, if you'd like me to pick up a MagicJack and bring it over PM me.

Also if anyone is successfully using a Slingbox & SlingCatcher PM me also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BritishGuy

Ok, I went to DG Sharief (or is it Sharief GD) and picked up a cheap phone. And to my surprise they were trying to sell me a UAE 'adapter' - but i don't need one! Hahhahaha! Will test it with (and without VPN) and will let you folks know if it works and if it's good!


----------



## ccr

canesfan4life said:


> I was about to create a post asking if anyone has successfully used the MagicJack or Vonage in Dubai ...
> 
> I think the option of a VPN router might be the answer.


I was a Vonage users for years as well, but sold my Vonage before moving back to UAE. Now using Skype with V**, it works fine except computer has to be on all the time if you expect a call. We just call people instead.

A few months back, someone mentioned that the router option (I forgot the poster name, search in one of the Vonage threads) works for them.

Keep in mind that moderators don't like post about V**, so expect the posts to be deleted soon.


----------



## pkahn

All that you need is a headset with mic & ear piece to run it off of your computer. No need for a US phone. I only hook it up when I want to use it. 



BritishGuy said:


> OK, I have a MagicJack, also have a VPN (always makes me smile as it sounds like VPL .... ahhhhh - my mind, my mind).
> 
> Anyway - I need a US phone now (a phone with a US Jack) - I didn't buy one in the US and don't know where to get one here in Dubai. I've looked all over. Please help me with where I can pick one up. Thanks.
> 
> Also for folks on here that are a little paranoid using this device. It's no different than using SKYPE in the UAE. Same principle. So if you you're ok with using SKYPE in the UAE, then please, you're also totally alright with using MagicJack (even if you don't know it!)


----------



## titirangi

Most folk I know just use skype to skype.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

*MagicJack works in UAE with a VPN*

If you guys are still looking for the answer, MagicJack does work in the UAE, long as you use a VPN software first. I use it to keep in touch with family and friends back home. Sound quality is very clear and there is no lag. I've used it for the better part of the year.


----------



## pannyzero

*how fast?*



nitroproductions said:


> If you guys are still looking for the answer, MagicJack does work in the UAE, long as you use a VPN software first. I use it to keep in touch with family and friends back home. Sound quality is very clear and there is no lag. I've used it for the better part of the year.


How fast is your internet? I need to get my internet hook up at the new apartment but I'm not sure 8gb is fast enough for MagicJack. We tried MagicJack with Road Runner high speed internet and it worked just fine but I'm not sure that 8gb is enough or not.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

pannyzero said:


> How fast is your internet? I need to get my internet hook up at the new apartment but I'm not sure 8gb is fast enough for MagicJack. We tried MagicJack with Road Runner high speed internet and it worked just fine but I'm not sure that 8gb is enough or not.


I`m in Sharjah and I have the new elife connection from Etisalat with 16mbps speed. Do you mean your monthly bandwidth is 8 GB or that your speed is 8 mbps? MagicJack should work with anything over 1 mbps for good quality.


----------



## pannyzero

*Oops*



nitroproductions said:


> I`m in Sharjah and I have the new elife connection from Etisalat with 16mbps speed. Do you mean your monthly bandwidth is 8 GB or that your speed is 8 mbps? MagicJack should work with anything over 1 mbps for good quality.


Oops sorry, I mean 8mbps.

8mbps should be fine for MagicJack then.

Thanks,


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

pannyzero said:


> Oops sorry, I mean 8mbps.
> 
> 8mbps should be fine for MagicJack then.
> 
> Thanks,


Oh yea, 8 mbps should be more than enough. The other thing that you have to pay attention to is the VPN. There are a few free ones that work ok. Cyber Ghost is decent but takes a long time to connect. Otherwise you can pay for VPN service and get very reliable, fast servers. Just make sure you use Open VPN and not PPTP as it works better in UAE. I use PersonalVPN which works real well.


----------



## pannyzero

nitroproductions said:


> Oh yea, 8 mbps should be more than enough. The other thing that you have to pay attention to is the VPN. There are a few free ones that work ok. Cyber Ghost is decent but takes a long time to connect. Otherwise you can pay for VPN service and get very reliable, fast servers. Just make sure you use Open VPN and not PPTP as it works better in UAE. I use PersonalVPN which works real well.


I'm actually using StrongVPN(Open). It never makes any major problem but sometime it makes my internet slow as snail( like it took me one full day to download a 45-minute of Burn Notice from Amazon).


----------



## hanfoosh

*this one works!!!*

Hi,
The solution for this problem is sign up with website

callfromanywhere

I use it and the voice quality is just amazing
Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## suzeq

*Magic Jack*

Does Magic Jack work in Dubai?


----------



## suzeq

AlMujtahid said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I don't know if anyone found a solution to this. I called Magic Jack to ask them and I explained the situation in Dubai and the UAE in general. woman I spoke with seemed to get the issue. According to the Magic Jack rep, they have a work around that they will provide you with. I have not yet tested it, but am picking one up today and sending it home to see if it works. I am setting one up in Jordan and one in Dubai if it works.
> 
> If any of you has heard anything or had experience in this area, please let me know.
> 
> I also looked into setting Vonage up there, but it didn't work. I looked online, and there seems to be a fix/workaround but I cannot tell what is legitimate and what is not.
> 
> Thank you for any input and I will keep you posted as to what, if anything, works.


I saw your post about the Magic Jack. Did it work? Thanks!


----------



## hanfoosh

suzeq said:


> I saw your post about the Magic Jack. Did it work? Thanks!


Use the service by "Call from anywhere". The It works for my brother in Abu Dhabi in UAE. He calls me to canada and voicr quality is good

Good luck


----------



## suzeq

hanfoosh said:


> Use the service by "Call from anywhere". The It works for my brother in Abu Dhabi in UAE. He calls me to canada and voicr quality is good
> 
> Good luck


I saw where you posted that on another site.
Is it the one that's $19/mo. There were several listed when I googled it. Thanks so much!


----------



## hanfoosh

Yes thats the one. The company is called "call from anywhere". Just remove the spaces and put . com at the end

Yes the beauty of it is that it not only enablrs magicjack but also other internet phones such as yahoo voice calls. 
Good luck!


----------



## suzeq

hanfoosh said:


> Yes thats the one. The company is called "call from anywhere". Just remove the spaces and put . com at the end
> 
> Yes the beauty of it is that it not only enablrs magicjack but also other internet phones such as yahoo voice calls.
> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Bon Bon

suzeq said:


> I saw where you posted that on another site.
> Is it the one that's $19/mo. There were several listed when I googled it. Thanks so much!


Hi ,
So,do you mean MagicJack will work then in DXB?


----------



## canesfan4life

Not to put a wet blanket of the recommendation, but the reason I don't use such services is that you must have your PC running to use the phone and magic jack limits the countries that you can call for free to the US & Canada (maybe Mexico also) and that's not enough coverage for me. The best option for anyone relocating to the UAE is a V*N router (running open v*n) and Vonage (from first hand experience). I guess if you don't mind running your PC whenever you want to make or receive a call then go with the magic jack option. Whatever you choose I hope you get the service you desire. Good luck


----------



## sam_ana

magic will work with high speed internet anywhere in the world 
I've been using magic jack for over 2 years.


----------



## suzeq

sam_ana said:


> magic will work with high speed internet anywhere in the world
> I've been using magic jack for over 2 years.


Thanks! I have heard some strange things regarding Dubai though.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

I've been using MagicJack for a year and a half now. I have a vpn running. with etisalat dial up, it would automatically disconnect every now and then but with the new elife connections, its stays connected all the time and works perfectly well.


----------



## sentron

sam_ana said:


> magic will work with high speed internet anywhere in the world
> I've been using magic jack for over 2 years.


Not quite anywhere in the world. I think Etisalat is blocking MJ, mine only works if I connect with a VPN.


----------



## snickerdoodle

BritishGuy said:


> Long shot, but wanted to know if anyone has or uses a 'MagicJack'. The US folks on here maybe a little more familiar with the product. It's a device that you plug into your USB port on your computer, plug in a US phone (US JACK) and make free phonecalls back to the US. Or (like I do) get a US phone card (in internet one) and use it to call back to the UK for pennies - and just bypass all the expensive charges the big 'E' charges.
> 
> I have one problem though. On a recent trip back to the US, I picked up a MagicJack, but I didn't pick up a US phone (a phone with a US jack). Now I'm having major problems finding a regular 'cheapo' phone with a US Jack (not a UAE/UK one). Can anyone tell me where I can find a US phone here in the UAE or a 'converter'. I've found many US to UK/UAE converters, but none the other way around.
> 
> I hope it's not too confusing and I hope I've explained myself properly.


We bought a phone from carrefour for 20 aed! You just plug the phone in to the magic jack and the magic jack in to the computer! You do not plug into the wall!


----------



## snickerdoodle

We use the Magic jack here in Dubai! We have a VPN that we just sign into right before using the magic jack. We call USA for free with a USA number and we call hubby's family in Lebanon for a much cheaper price than using our mobile or land line! We do not leave our vpn or magic connected, we log in just when we want to call home.


----------



## w_man

*knock on wood* ... We are with DU in the Marina area and no need for a V*N. I have a bit of a different setup - I picked up a small netbook before coming out here and I leave it on running only MJ on it at all times - the netbook is directly connected to the wall so my MJ is on all the time. This way family can call me and I can call them - just like a regular home phone. 

I also utilize the long distance option available through MJ and works great.

*knock on wood* again so this doesn't change tomorrow.


----------



## Island1003

*magic jack*

Have a magic jack and and a sling box, both work just fine for us, no problems, no vpn,... don't know why others are having problems? We just connected ours and no problem.....Have used the sling box for 6 months and magic jack for 2 months. Good luck.


----------

